# Good lighting...



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wondering what would be a good light for my tank...its a 65g, 36" long and 22" deep. I have no real plants but would like the option for some low light plant like anubius? And some java fern etc...i have a dual T8 and a single T5 bulb but want a single unit with multiple bulbs and something with multiple settings...i do like the LED with the moon light effect but are they worth it? Any info will be appreciated


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

a single t5 bulb on the standard 3-4 inch raised legs, would be perfect lighting for medium plants  I try to keep my t5ho strip lights around 24-26" inches above substrate and i even grow HC at this height, but i use co2 so i can get away with it, but no co2 most med plants grow slow


----------



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Would a single strip be enough light? Thought you needed something like 1-2 watts per gallon? Isnt the single only a 29 watt bulb? How about moonlights and the acitinic bulbs...i like that look


----------

